# Urgently needed more home checkers for pedigree cat rescue



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We are currently looking for more volunteers to do home checks for us all over the UK as we are getting in an increasing amount of ragdolls and other pedigree cats in to re home.
If you think you can help then please fill in our application form here
http://www.ukrcc.co.uk/home.pdf
many thanks


----------



## kayburdett (May 30, 2009)

I'm in leicester and will gladly help out if i can


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi, i live in shropshire(Newport)and i would gladly help out


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you for your lovely offers please fill in the form I have put link up above. if you have any probs filling it in copy and paste and pm me with it


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

kelly-joy said:


> thank you for your lovely offers please fill in the form I have put link up above. if you have any probs filling it in copy and paste and pm me with it


hi, i am having problams opening the pdf files, any ideas?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

No I don't know why it isn't working. If you pm me your address I print one and send you one to fill in.


----------



## kayburdett (May 30, 2009)

Kelly i haven't forgot you hun, i'll fill in tbe form at work tonight and post it back first thing


----------



## *Ragdoll* (Jan 21, 2009)

now filling the form out!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Always happy to help  i've got my Hubby to print it out so i'll fill it in and pop it in the post asap x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you


----------

